# My RP Site



## CathoraGal (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's so cool it has its own nifty little ad.
Seriously though, I just finished it, so I don't have many members. So like...join and shit.


The Plot
Years ago, before the dawn of time, two Gods ruled over the Earth. Furloris, the goddess of the sky, and Gumport, the god of the earth. These gods both had their own domains, Furloris ruled the sky and the forest. Gumport ruled the earth and the water. One day, these gods grew bored, so they created primitive creatures too inhabit the Earth. They called these creatures "humans" and "dragons." They watched these creatures lives, they were remarkably peaceful. However, though there was never any fighting, the two species never interacted. Until, that is, Mingina came along. 

Read the rest here!

Info
The Darkness Between is an intermediate role playing site, where you take the form of dragon shape shifters who live in ancient times. Live the life of magical beings who have three forms too choose from, human, dragon, and mix. We offer active staff and boards too cater too all of your role playing needs. So what are you waiting for? Come and join us!

Home|Rules|Advertise​


----------

